

Google+ Hangouts May Have Gotten Good Enough to Lure Facebookers - garbowza
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/09/google-hangouts-may-have-gotten-good-enough-lure-facebookers/42730/

======
gurkendoktor
The article is confusing. Why does it mention Facebook right in the headline?
Hangouts looks like a replacement for Skype and real life. I can only imagine
an effect on Facebook if G+ lures _many_ people into moving their personal
face-to-face social time online.

That said, Skype needs competition, so I don't mind...

~~~
illumen
People use skype and facebook for the same problem - keeping in contact with
family and friends.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Right. Then why is it luring Facebook users, not Skype users, or business
users that don't use FB right now? I think the headline implies the wrong
premise again, that FB and G+ cannot co-exist. I think they can and will.

------
Angostura
I'm not sure about Facebookers, but as someone who was about to sign up for a
(fairly expensive) Webinar package, it has at least given me pause for
thought.

------
steverb
Hangouts has lured most of my team to Google +, at least for quick stand-up
type meetings. I have two guys who have Google Apps accounts and can't yet use
Google + for whatever oddball reason that Google hasn't fixed that.

------
exit
strange that the hangouts api doesn't support simple message broadcasting.
instead it maintains a shared state object. anyone know why? you could hack
message broadcasting on top of the state object but that seems awkward.

